# What's in Your Go Bag?



## ShadowSpear (Nov 24, 2012)

We've been putting together what we believe is the ultimate "go bag."  What items do you have in yours? 

For the medics out there, what medical items would you deem essential for the medic kit portion?


----------



## policemedic (Nov 24, 2012)

Medical stuff one shouldn't be without, quantities determined by the amount of space you have available and weight you're willing to carry:
Tourniquet(s) 
Cravat(s)
Pressure bandages(s)
Combat Gauze
ACE wrap or similar
4x4 gauze (sterile)
Povidone iodine sticks, or something similar
Hand sanitizer
Gloves
Supply of personal prescription meds (see a friendly doc who might be willing to prescribe some antibiotics)
Supply of OTC meds- ibuprofen, aspirin/tylenol, your choice of antidiarrheal, etc.
Meds for animals, if you've got 'em.  Medical reference for the furball as well.
Needles/syringes in various sizes (a syringe is good for irrigating a wound, if you don't have a proper irrigation tray)
Suture kit or stapling supplies if you know how to use them (with injectable lidocaine if your friendly doc will hook you up)
Thermometer (more of a nicety, I guess)
Some means to filter and/or purify water (for drinking)
Medical reference appropriate to your skill level

That's a pretty basic list.  I guess my contents would also depend on whether I was packing the bag for Doomsday or some kind of short-term event.


----------



## Jim Flagan (Nov 24, 2012)

What we loading up for, Grab, and go essentials, or SHTF Zombie/Doomsday Bag?


----------



## ShadowSpear (Nov 24, 2012)

Doomsday!


----------



## ShadowSpear (Nov 24, 2012)

It must be open mic night here on ShadowSpear


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Nov 24, 2012)

I need a whole bunch more information…

First, who is the bag for, is it for myself or is going to be for someone else? If it’s for someone else what are their skill-sets.

· Are they trained in combat/disaster environment escape & evasion?
· Do they have hand to hand skills, if so to what level (i.e. knows enough to hold his/her own one-on-one, or capable of taking on multiple attackers)?
· Do they have weapons training, what type of weapons, edged, impact, firearm, improvised, etc?
· Do they have medical training, if so, what type and to what proficiency?

Second, what are the possible restrictions if any? Do they work or live/hangout in a location where no firearms are allowed? How far away from other resources are they, can other equipment be acquired quickly?

Third, what are the operational conditions?

· Short term 24-48 hours or long term 48 hour+?
· Do I get to have pre-positioned re-supply/equipment?
· Do I have a vehicle (i.e. Type, load capacity, range)?
· Am I part of a group (i.e. how many people are with me, what are their genders, what is their skill sets and equipment)?
· What is the environment (i.e. Urban, Rural, Hostile, NBC, etc)?
· What terrain am I trying to get to (i.e. Rally Point, or am I roaming the world for a safe location)?


I am sure there are about thousand different other questions to ask to help refine the load-out to allow maximum effectiveness, but I think these will cover the most basic areas. I mean to be real honest (fire starter, water container, cutting tool & simple first-aid) can take care of someone well trained for up to about a week (environment and hostile forces depending). But if we need to pack tampons and bug-juice, it really starts to change the load-out dramatically.


----------



## The Hate Ape (Nov 27, 2012)

Fantastic lists, but all of you forgot to mention porn. In my eyes that's poor preparation.


----------



## pardus (Nov 27, 2012)

Essential?

Soap.

Ranger Medic Handbook.

Tourniquets are little use. Who is going to surgically fix the arterial bleed?

Duct tape and krazy glue to close wounds.

Combat and regular (4x4 and kerlix) gauze. 

Bleach to sterilize, Iodine if you can find it.

A small sharp knife and scissors.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Nov 27, 2012)

TQ's good to have, better to be alive and limb deficient than the other way around. Also useful for other purposes beyond stopping bloodflow.


----------



## LimaOscarSierraTango (Nov 27, 2012)

To add to the medic stuff... SAM splints.  I might also add 550 cord and a few strips of nylon.  These are light and don't take up much space. Tweezers/hemostats too.

Non medical:

An AR-7 w/ammo
stick of flint
one of these radio/light gizmos
A Melton Bravo Smash 
folder knife
multi-tool
Compass
Hand mirror
mini binos or a monocular
water filtration kit
VS-17 panel
stuff for a foxhole radio
crank flashlight
poncho
one of those hammocks they roll up into a tiny ball
woobie

and of course, a towel


----------



## LimaOscarSierraTango (Nov 27, 2012)

Ranger Psych said:


> TQ's good to have, better to be alive and limb deficient than the other way around. Also useful for other purposes beyond stopping bloodflow.


 
Used one of those and a flimsy piece of cardboard from a Starbucks cup sleeve and helped find my way into a locked building one time.    I always have a TQ handy now.  Hahahaha!


----------



## JohnnyBoyUSMC (Nov 28, 2012)

I tend to keep my go bag as a "civilization is collapsing" kind of bag:


2 bottles of water
canteen for water refills
Katadyn water purifier (water is the essential, so to save on boiling and such. good for 10,000 gallons)
Snugpack sleeping bag (small and highly portable)
Shemagh (excellent, all around piece of gear) desert colors
Ka-Bar knife (wanna eventually replace with a gerber mark 2 and keep the ka-bar on my person)
Magnesium fire starter
550 cord
boot laces
flashlight (small, AAA battery type)
rifle cleaning kit
1 pair MARPAT trousers, desert pattern
3 pairs socks (we all know how keeping the feet in good order is important)
travel hygiene kit (small one from the PX, never know when you'll find more toothpaste)
Gerber multitool (this is a given)
Voyager solar/crank powered radio (has a built in flashlight and USB ports for charging items like cell, where I keep some of my porn and books lol)
SAS survival guide
Pro Force combat survival tin (won't list everything in it but has everything from waterproof matches and snare wire to a small mini knife and compass)
Powerbars (minimum 2-3)
Duct tape
Caribeaner
Small American Red Cross first aid kit
Compresses
Quik-Clot
Gauze
Realize I don't have ammo or much food listed, but figure that with all the canned stuff we keep handy we'll be mostly ok in that regard or can grab/hunt as we go. As for ammo I keep a minimum of 7 thirty round magpul's loaded fully with .223 in my old plate carrier system, to which I add eyepro, gloves, and other items into the pouches I keep on it. Yes, by the way, I have managed to get all this in one bag. Not uber light as you can imagine but I've humped way worse for long periods as I'm sure most everyone else has.


----------



## RackMaster (Nov 28, 2012)

Soft, comfortable toilet paper; yes that's right TP.  ;) I always make the effort instead of leaves and twigs.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Nov 28, 2012)

Just to toss out an idea. But maybe take some of the commonly listed stuff and start a poll where people can vote on what type of stuff they have in their bag. Then take the results and put the most voted items in the “super bag”.


----------



## ShadowSpear (Nov 28, 2012)

JAB said:


> Just to toss out an idea. But maybe take some of the commonly listed stuff and start a poll where people can vote on what type of stuff they have in their bag. Then take the results and put the most voted items in the “super bag”.


 
Sounds good.  We should narrow it down to a certain number of items.


----------



## JohnnyBoyUSMC (Nov 28, 2012)

Essentials such as water/water purification, fire starting tools, tools such as knives/multitools, kit such as duct tape, and med supplies all sound like essentials that can be crammed into any bag and should be the main parts of any bag.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Nov 28, 2012)

This is my low level shit. What I keep on my plate carrier which I basically have set up as more of a 72hr ohshit kit than anything else

field jacket liner
poncho liner
woven style emergency blanket
tp
dial soap for cleaning w/e
trauma shears
cravat
ETD
2x hemcon
2x kerlex
NPA

magnesium bar
trioxane x3
alcohol markers
Gerber Option 50 light (uses AA/AAA/CR123's, easier to scrounge batteries with)
Silva Ranger w/ LED Light cord-lock
laminated map of local AO
2x 3200 calorie Mainstay bar packs
bout 125 ft of 550

r/b/g chemlites
strobe
vs-17
6L Dromedary bag from MSR
canteen and cup
Hydration Tech purification pack (2qt of gatoraid purified through osmosis pack inside when placed in fluid) 
MSR Miox w/ salt, extra batteries, test strips 
CRKT M16 knife 
leather gloves w/ snaplink

It's basic, it fits in 5 pouches on my carrier (2 cumerbun, 2 big on the back, 1 multi-shit in the front) and is adequate for last ditch in combination w/ what I carry personally on a daily basis.

My pack carries more, sleeping system, clothing, etc... but there's overlap.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Nov 28, 2012)

Packed up.  The back pouches are 5.11 and easily removed if I'm going to be rucking with the carrier on.


----------



## goon175 (Nov 28, 2012)

1 gallon ziploc bag of ground coffee.

Amatuers....


----------



## pardus (Nov 28, 2012)

Ranger Psych said:


> [my plate carrier .



What brand is the plate carrier?


----------



## unguided (Nov 28, 2012)

Comm Guy's

-Largest pelican case
-Lightest transmitters and receivers
-Alcatel switches
-Few boxes of Cat5e cable
-Tool kit
-Fill the leftover space with Xbox, monitor, and Black Ops 2

Field ops tend to be rough for the comm community:-"


----------



## Ranger Psych (Nov 28, 2012)

It's just a condor pieceashit I got got $50 with bladder pouch, 4 mag pouch and 2 mag pouch. It's adequate for my purposes and actually is pretty sturdy, regardless of it being low tier gear by manufacture.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Nov 28, 2012)

pardus said:


> What brand is the plate carrier?


 
Are you in the market?


----------



## Polar Bear (Nov 28, 2012)

JAB said:


> Are you in the market?


Yes


----------



## SgtUSMC8541 (Nov 28, 2012)

The Hate Ape said:


> Fantastic lists, but all of you forgot to mention porn. In my eyes that's poor preparation.


 
When I was in SERE one of my instructors told us to take some porn, scan it and then shrink it down so you could put 20 pictures on one letter size paper.  then once you have 12 pages, double side it and get them all laminated as one large piece.  You can fold it down, use it for cover for from rain/snow/sun and still give yourself something to do. ;)


----------



## SgtUSMC8541 (Nov 28, 2012)

Ranger Psych said:


> View attachment 7188
> 
> Packed up. The back pouches are 5.11 and easily removed if I'm going to be rucking with the carrier on.


 
Condor plate carrier? I use Condor Modular Operator Plate Carrier in A-Tacs.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Nov 28, 2012)

Yeah, I think that's the one. Condor got started w/ airsoft stuff from everything I can tell, with build quality on that level... but they've actually made some good stuff as well.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Nov 28, 2012)

Polar Bear said:


> Yes


 
I've got a Large Eagle LE-PC in Multi-Cam thats like new, it has the Cummerbund and I added shoulder pads.  Here is a link to one on ebay: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Eagle-MOLLE...rbund-multicam-LG-XL-/310496536896#vi-content

$150/make me an offer, I'll snap some pictures in a few days if you want.


----------



## SgtUSMC8541 (Nov 28, 2012)

Ranger Psych said:


> Yeah, I think that's the one. Condor got started w/ airsoft stuff from everything I can tell, with build quality on that level... but they've actually made some good stuff as well.


 
Most of my gear is now Condor.  They do some very good gear and cost is reasonable. One thing that helped sell me on them, is (I do some work at a local tactical store, so I can order wholesale direct from them) is when I ordered a chest rig.  They called me back about a week later and told me that the kit had arrived but they were not satisfied with the work on it so they sent it back.  Asked if I wanted something else or would I wait.  About two weeks later got a call that the kit was shipping out.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Nov 29, 2012)

Yeah, I generally don't CARE who makes something for the most part if it's something I can actually inspect in person as far as being put together well, etc.

Stuff off the web, I buy straight out only from reputable manufacturers others or I personally have used before and have seen that their gear holds together without fail... ie, TT, LBT, other manufacturers.


----------



## Arrow 4 (Nov 29, 2012)

ShadowSpear said:


> We've been putting together what we believe is the ultimate "go bag." What items do you have in yours?
> 
> For the medics out there, what medical items would you deem essential for the medic kit portion?


 
Screw the Go Bag....get a Go Truck and haul all the shit you need and some buddies


----------



## pardus (Nov 29, 2012)

JAB said:


> Are you in the market?


 
Kinda...


----------



## Loki (Nov 30, 2012)

The Hate Ape said:


> Fantastic lists, but all of you forgot to mention porn. In my eyes that's poor preparation.


 
Don't forget booze and cigars with matches.


----------



## Loki (Nov 30, 2012)

Ranger Psych said:


> View attachment 7188
> 
> Packed up. The back pouches are 5.11 and easily removed if I'm going to be rucking with the carrier on.


 
You're scaring the shit out of me right now... You really are a Ranger! The funny part is the room is a mess with soda pop lids and disorganization all around but the kit is squared away. I'll bet you eat MREs and have a weight set in the front room as well.  Not to mention dry practice targets taped to the walls.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Nov 30, 2012)

Why


IMTT said:


> You're scaring the shit out of me right now... You really are a Ranger! The funny part is the room is a mess with soda pop lids and disorganization all around but the kit is squared away. I'll bet you eat MREs and have a weight set in the front room as well. Not to mention dry practice targets taped to the walls.


 
That was a quick picture while I was cleaning up after modifications on my computer tower.

Mres taste like ass, Power switches work well for dry fire, No coin for a weight set.

My 28lb 2 1/2 year old daughter does mule around the 20lb kettlebell though. I don't think X_SF_med or LL are surprised to hear this in the least. Good form too, although I tell her to leave it alone.

I guess that the wife has matching loadout with differing carrying system (TT 2 piece MAV and armor system seperate due to female physique) both with L4 multihit AP-resistant plates probably doesn't surprise you either.

:)


----------



## Loki (Nov 30, 2012)

Ranger Psych said:


> Why
> 
> 
> That was a quick picture while I was cleaning up after modifications on my computer tower.
> ...


 
I'm laughing so hard my side hurts right now. Stay in the fight Ranger!


----------



## Grimfury160 (Dec 2, 2012)

FM 21-76 .......
In your survival kit, you should have--
· First aid items.
· Water purification tablets or drops.
· Fire starting equipment.
· Signaling items.
· Food procurement items.
· Shelter items.
Some examples of these items are--
· Lighter, metal match, waterproof matches.
· Snare wire.
· Signaling mirror.
· Wrist compass.
· Fish and snare line.
· Fishhooks.
· Candle.
· Small hand lens.
· Oxytetracycline tablets (diarrhea or infection).
· Water purification tablets.
· Solar blanket.
· Surgical blades.
· Butterfly sutures.
· Condoms for water storage.
· Chap Stick.
· Needle and thread.
· Knife.


----------



## Loki (Dec 2, 2012)

My primary travel bag always has the following items in it and I travel world-wide with this gear and kit. It has helped great on several occasions overseas. My real world go bag...

*Small civilian type backpack *
*Plain and blends in with civilians, no green, olive, tan stuff.*
Compass, MAP and GPS​·UV Water stick (Steri-Pen)​·Compressed Platypus water bags​·Leatherman​·Knife fixed blade 6 inches​·Ice pick​·SPOT Device​·5-10 protein bars​·Carmex chap stick​·2 Nylon pants zip off​·2 Nylon shirt​·Cash US & Euros of at least 100 worth small bills in both. Local money as well. Also silver coins at least three 1 oz. Bribes work….​·First aid kit​·Meds (over the counter US stuff colds, flu and the like)​·List of local contact numbers and address written​·Rain jacket ultra-light (reversible if possible)​·Under armor cold weather shirt​·Thumb drive with medical, emergency and general personal data on it​·Bennie​·Light gloves​·Scarf​·Light hiking type shoes dark color​·3 pairs of socks​·Hair dye​·Carry compression bag, different color than pack, big enough to fit pack.​·Lock pick kit​·2 under armor t-shirts​·Pen and writing pad​·Small compressed ultra-light sleeping bag​Extra cell phone with local numbers plugged in and on local system​·Ultra-light poncho​·Sun glasses two pairs completely different designs​·Door alarm intrusion quick attachment device.​·Allot of times I also have and wear a ballistic protective jacket as well. Very low profile.​·And some other little odds and ends…​Be sure to have copies of passport and IDs in pack hidden as well. Back up in case of loss of forced to dump them. Hotels in some countries confiscate them and hold them until you check out the next morning. This is in case you run across friendly get out of jail life line things. I have two flasks with rum but most often carry one of them.​​I always go with the smallest and lightest products for carry in this pack.​​


----------



## Etype (Dec 2, 2012)

Ammo and water. I can find my way around here without a map or compass, and could use the ammo to obtain anything else I might possibly need (including more ammo).


----------



## RackMaster (Dec 2, 2012)

Keep notes of locations of possible stores of goods; ie. ammo, food, more ammo, etc.


----------



## Etype (Dec 2, 2012)

There's a lot to be learned from the way the local Taliban fighters operate. I mean the ones who don't come and go seasonally. If there were ever to be an insurgency type situation in the US (foreign invasion, etc) SOF types would not only have the professional training, but also have all of the Taliban, Haqqani, HIG, AQ lessons learned/observations to draw from- pretty valuable lessons at that.

Caches/battlefield procurement are everything.


----------



## Loki (Dec 2, 2012)

RackMaster said:


> Keep notes of locations of possible stores of goods; ie. ammo, food, more ammo, etc.


 
A safe house or two with weapons in foreign nations and stores is nice. Since its damn near impossible to pass through international borders with weapons and ammo if not supported or condoned by host. Once on the ground its good to have friends. Hence GPS is always nice to locate the stashes and support... As well as new phone number and a disposable phone. Influence, friends and money always help, allot. Money works well just about everywhere I have been.


----------



## Etype (Dec 2, 2012)

IMTT said:


> A safe house or two with weapons in foreign nations and stores is nice. Since its damn near impossible to pass through international borders with weapons and ammo if not supported or condoned by host. Once on the ground its good to have friends. Hence GPS is always nice to locate the stashes and support... As well as new phone number and a disposable phone. Influence, friends and money always help, allot. Money works well just about everywhere I have been.


A rudimentary understanding of tradecraft is key.  It's also pretty crucial to be able to find your caches without a GPS, or how to help someone else to find it without them having one and without you being present.


----------



## Loki (Dec 2, 2012)

Etype said:


> A rudimentary understanding of tradecraft is key. It's also pretty crucial to be able to find your caches without a GPS, or how to help someone else to find it without them having one and without you being present.


 
We are talking the same language now. Correct you are, SPOT on broham. Of course if the way points are in the device and it is compromised your done. I have been to a couple of places where they have taken my computer and required me to open it and search contents. I don't routinely down load any sensitive data on my computer hard drives other than my office and a remote connection. I learned allot of stuff the hard way, through embarrassment, compromise and confusion...


----------



## RackMaster (Dec 2, 2012)

I don't have them down on paper but I have checked out my area for potential "defensive", blocking positions and E&E routes.  Not just for when the zombies hit but in case of disaster.  I think any medium-long term period could result in looting as I'm in a rural area.


----------



## Loki (Dec 2, 2012)

RackMaster said:


> I don't have them down on paper but I have checked out my area for potential "defensive", blocking positions and E&E routes. Not just for when the zombies hit but in case of disaster. I think any medium-long term period could result in looting as I'm in a rural area.


 
I've decided to call fire on my position and hold. No displacement option or retrograde...


----------



## Etype (Dec 2, 2012)

IMTT said:


> I've decided to call fire on my position and hold. No displacement option or retrograde...


Me too- I've got the Claymores out and didn't use the RAMS, in fact I didn't even need to unroll the wire. My E&E plan is pretty much right out of the VSO book- die-in-place.


----------



## Loki (Dec 2, 2012)

Etype said:


> Me too- I've got the Claymores out and didn't use the RAMS, in fact I didn't even need to unroll the wire. My E&E plan is pretty much right out of the VSO book- die-in-place.


 
At this point it appears all options are off the table, non-viable and non-feasible. Sustainability is low but the immediate effect will be overwhelming for short duration.


----------



## ShadowSpear (Dec 3, 2012)

JohnnyBoyUSMC said:


> Voyager solar/crank powered radio (has a built in flashlight and USB ports for charging items like cell, where I keep some of my porn and books lol)


 
FYI, I bought one of these the other day and they are pretty awesome, especially considering the price


----------



## Loki (Dec 16, 2012)

In the what's worth file; Another thing to think about when traveling or doing work is to have what you need on you. At times our work is unsupported by locals and the US can't be counted on for a get out of jail card. In fact in my opinion you can totally disregard the US for any assistance from State.  State department is worthless in my opinion and experience.  You need an inside track with friends is much better and more reliable.  I trust selected and vetted local nationals more than US State most of the time.  Always be ready to dump or leave items in your hotel and move without return. This has happened to a couple of friends of mine twice nearly happened to me once. In one case a buddy of mine was doing some recovery work. They secured the target but there was only room for one other on the small aircraft. It was a border nation. The one dumped and left everything at the hotel. He made his way on foot and purchased a vehicle (cash) to a border area where he ended up getting wet. He was able to successfully E&E but not without a small kit and allot of cash. I've never had to go that bad but close, thankfully.


----------



## Arrow 4 (Dec 16, 2012)

Monte, I'm just gonna hook up with you


----------



## 8654Maine (Dec 17, 2012)

I have the opposite issue:  a Get-Home-Bag, instead of a Bug-Out-bag.

Similar things and contents.  I work at a hospital.  A handy thing.

I always think of multi-use.  An ounce now is pounds later.

For instance:
(1)  Cotton balls soaked in Petroleum jelly (or Bacitracin) can be used as wound dressing, burn treatment, lubricant,lip balm, temporary weapon lube, rust preventative, anti-septic and fire starter.
(2)  a small can/bottle of ethyl chloride can be used an a topical anesthetic and fire starter.
(3)  duct tape or electrician's tape.  So many uses.  I've used it as a field expedient splint.
(4)  Diphenhydramine tabs.  Used for nausea, allergies, insomnia, vertigo, congestion, itchy rashes, etc.
(5)  Salt.  Multi uses.  Food, mild anti-septic (clean a wound), field expedient toothpaste.

I saw a thread where SpecOps has a sale on THE bag.


----------



## JohnnyBoyUSMC (Dec 17, 2012)

8654Maine said:


> I have the opposite issue: a Get-Home-Bag, instead of a Bug-Out-bag.
> 
> Similar things and contents. I work at a hospital. A handy thing.
> 
> ...


 
Don't suppose you could hook us all up with some broad spectrum antibiotics then hmmm? ;) 

That sort of stuff will be worth it's weight in gold if things went belly up.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Apr 3, 2016)

Forgive the Necropost, but I happened upon this thread via a search for Quik-Clot and didn't figure there a point in starting a new one.  Some great info in here that I will browse thru more thoroughly later this week.  

A thought and a question:

*- Thought:*  One item I've added to my bag that I do not see listed in this thread is a watch.  Typically I am wearing my iWatch or something dressy for work.  Neither of those do me any good in a SHTF type scenario, so I tossed one of my old G-Shocks with fresh batteries.

*- Questions: * At a recent shoot I was talking with an Army Medic who was just retiring.  He was telling me that he hated Quik Clot and that it sometimes did more damage than good.  This was a year ago, and I should have paid better attention, but what say the medical folks here?  Still Quik Clot fans, or is there something more effective to buy in the civilian world?


----------



## Devildoc (Apr 3, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Forgive the Necropost, but I happened upon this thread via a search for Quik-Clot and didn't figure there a point in starting a new one.  Some great info in here that I will browse thru more thoroughly later this week.
> 
> A thought and a question:
> 
> ...



RE: Quik Clot, I am thinking the medic with whom you spoke may have been talking about the old gen 1 powder, which did have some nasty 'side effects' (for lack of better word).  The QC dressings we have now are good to go.


----------



## x SF med (Apr 3, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Forgive the Necropost, but I happened upon this thread via a search for Quik-Clot and didn't figure there a point in starting a new one.  Some great info in here that I will browse thru more thoroughly later this week.
> 
> A thought and a question:
> 
> ...



Old school antihemhoragic...  unflavored gelatin powder, no shit, as long as the individual does not have a collagen allergy, it's effective, cheap and lasts for a long time.


----------



## medicchick (Apr 3, 2016)

x SF med said:


> Old school antihemhoragic...  unflavored gelatin powder, no shit, as long as the individual does not have a collagen allergy, it's effective, cheap and lasts for a long time.


Most of me wants to try this because I'm an idiot, tend to cut myself real good and usually have unflavored getatin around for Jell-o jigglers and part of me is thinking you'd be over there laughing your ass off if I tried it.


----------



## CQB (Apr 3, 2016)

Knives great, something to eat off is handy.


----------



## x SF med (Apr 3, 2016)

medicchick said:


> Most of me wants to try this because I'm an idiot, tend to cut myself real good and usually have unflavored getatin around for Jell-o jigglers and part of me is thinking you'd be over there laughing your ass off if I tried it.



No, it actually works, no laughing would be happening.


----------



## policemedic (Apr 4, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Forgive the Necropost, but I happened upon this thread via a search for Quik-Clot and didn't figure there a point in starting a new one.  Some great info in here that I will browse thru more thoroughly later this week.
> 
> A thought and a question:
> 
> ...



I think he's definitely talking about first-gen QC, which was provided as a powder.  It blew off, it created an exothermic reaction that could burn the patient, it could get on the medic... Combat Gauze (made by the same folks, Z-Medica) is the newest generation; it is an awesome product that is very effective.  I carry it, and every other LE medic I know does as well.


----------



## Muppet (Apr 4, 2016)

policemedic said:


> I think he's definitely talking about first-gen QC, which was provided as a powder.  It blew off, it created an exothermic reaction that could burn the patient, it could get on the medic... Combat Gauze (made by the same folks, Z-Medica) is the newest generation; it is an awesome product that is very effective.  I carry it, and every other LE medic I know does as well.



Agreed, with a lot of kerlix also...

M.


----------



## x SF med (Apr 4, 2016)

We may need to start a long term care in austere conditions thread, just to get some Jungle/Primitive/Easy Access medicine ideas up.  If the SHTF, it'll be good knowledge to share.


----------



## CQB (Apr 5, 2016)

As a bit of an aside, when I finish a session in the waves somewhere remote or a bit of cross country hiking, its always handy to have a source of heat, be it hexamine blocks or something more Gucci like a small portable gas stove. A basic pack of dried noodles, a stock cube, some water and you have something to work with, some kind of fork/spoon combo is handy as well & of course something to heat it in. I'm not critical of the medical aspect at all, it's totally relevant and I get it. Food and shelter are the drivers as the probability is you'd be eating more than you'd be doing bushmans medicine.


----------



## Gunz (Apr 5, 2016)

Right now I'm pretty well set to stay in place rather than go. It's taken me years to get to this point. Ive got a roughly 400,000 gallon spring-fed pond stocked with bass and bluegill, peach and tangerine trees, blueberries, perimeter barbed wire all around, house on hill with a clear field of fire at least 100 yards in all directions; an angus cattle ranch to my north (steak!) 80 acres of orange grove to my south; deer, hogs, and small game in abundance...and plenty of ammo stocked up.

If I'm forced to run, my former company commander has 200 acres in Lavaca County, TX and a cache of firearms that makes my head swim, including a Barrett M82 and an M99...and if we're compromised there, my former XO and PS are in Pecos with similar stockpiles and tactical options.

One thing about us old guys. We do it up right so we don't have to run around in the woods eating bugs like fuckin Tarzan.


----------



## Devildoc (Apr 5, 2016)

Ocoka One said:


> Right now I'm pretty well set to stay in place rather than go. It's taken me years to get to this point. Ive got a roughly 400,000 gallon spring-fed pond stocked with bass and bluegill, peach and tangerine trees, blueberries, perimeter barbed wire all around, house on hill with a clear field of fire at least 100 yards in all directions; an angus cattle ranch to my north (steak!) 80 acres of orange grove to my south; deer, hogs, and small game in abundance...and plenty of ammo stocked up.
> 
> If I'm forced to run, my former company commander has 200 acres in Lavaca County, TX and a cache of firearms that makes my head swim, including a Barrett M82 and an M99...and if we're compromised there, my former XO and PS are in Pecos with similar stockpiles and tactical options.
> 
> One thing about us old guys. We do it up right so we don't have to run around in the woods eating bugs like fuckin Tarzan.



Yeah.  I have six kids.  I don't need a go-bag, I need a go-RV.  Seriously unless my AO is besieged by some natural disaster which forces me to leave, it's safer for me and my family to shelter-in-place.  But if we _have_ to leave, I have ready-to-go supplies and a PACE plan.


----------



## Gunz (Apr 5, 2016)

Devildoc said:


> Yeah.  I have six kids.  I don't need a go-bag, I need a go-RV.  Seriously unless my AO is besieged by some natural disaster which forces me to leave, it's safer for me and my family to shelter-in-place.  But if we _have_ to leave, I have ready-to-go supplies and a PACE plan.



_Six kids!
_
That's a fireteam, a pig handler and AG.


----------



## Devildoc (Apr 5, 2016)

Ocoka One said:


> _Six kids!
> _
> That's a fireteam, a pig handler and AG.



And my 9 year-old daughter would be the pig handler....she'd eat that up....


----------



## MikeDelta (Dec 23, 2018)

Besides an IFAK, weapons, ammo, LBE (chest rig), clothing and a few good TMs. Here are some ancillary bug out items I like. In bold are a few I don’t believe I have seen listed.

WOLVERINES!!! LOL

Ferrous rod, large (18,000 strikes),
several P-38 can openers
protractor for nav & carmenga USGI compass
1:50,000 scale map(s), several major city maps and waterproof carrier
K-Bar spork w/ knife built into handle
BK9 Combat Bowie (Bushcraft knife, in ruck)
Gerber MK II w/ Kydex sheath (In ruck)
KBAR fighting & utility knife, on hip
Arkansas sharpening stone
Water purification tabs & filter pen around neck for on the go emergency hydration
Stainless steel reflective mirror (signaling and to see “ouch WTF bit me?” or “WTF is in my eye?” or “WTF is around the corner?”
watch, cover band and extra batteries
*USGI field surgurey kit (scalpel etc...)*
Chest seals
Trauma shears (on chest rig)
Small issue flashlight w/ red light (on chest rig) & extra batteries. For map reading at night under poncho.
*M4 cleaning kit and MUT Leatherman for AR style weapons, crimping blasting caps and punching composites + bore snake for 9mm and 5.56, CLP and tube of graphite *(snake bore cleaners are QUICK)
my ZIPPO w/ extra flints and wicks
*3’ of 1” rubber tubing (mainly for ciphening fuel, also essential for HMMV field expidient fixes)*
Flexicuffs/zipties
Shemegh & mosquito netting for face (you know you wish you had one on the ambush line)
4 sticks of cammo paint
*Case trappers knife (for dressing game)*
*Spool of copper wire*
*Length of waterproof TNT or black powder fuse*
Small fishing kit
*Tarp, compact ghuille suit and roll of nylon screen for making urban hides*
1 - canvas carry litter (doubles as hammock, suspended w/ 550 cord)
Sewing kit
*Leather patch w/ 550 cord and/or bandanna (made into a stone throwing sling) @Kutya *you’ve seen this in action, good for hunting birds
Handcuff key and *lockpicking kit* w/ small sheaf of paperclips for picking cheap locks and to conserve picking tool use. Wrapped tight to silence.
2 - 6 gallon Jerry cans in vehicle
Camelbak
*Silenced Wather P22 (Hushpuppy)*
*Straight razor *(will keep you smooth and clean for years, although I hope I never have to wear a protective mask ever again, for anything) Crazy Crow Trading Post sells the best and least expensive straight razors.
*Vortex optics*
Rocket fins w/ nylon carry D-ring, black Converse, U.S. Divers mask and snorkel (in vehicle)
Large screwdriver and small manual hand drill (well it’s a screwdriver & drill, and good for jumping some vehicles)
I’m adding an old school canteen and cup...

This is kind of a SERE and potential raid/reconnaissance bug out set-up I made. Not paranoid, just never should have watched Red Dawn in the 80s LOL.

If all else fails, I’ll just eat a Snickers Bar


----------



## Polar Bear (Dec 23, 2018)

You left out a Snickers Bar


----------



## MikeDelta (Dec 23, 2018)

Polar Bear said:


> You left out a Snickers Bar


----------



## MikeDelta (Dec 23, 2018)

Polar Bear said:


> You left out a Snickers Bar



But this soldier didn’t...however his IFAK is unsnapped.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Dec 23, 2018)

Over the years I've become more and more minimalist. Pretty sure I just need a pistol with sufficient capacity and I will take whatever the fuck I need from weak unarmed people (aka liberals).


----------

